# Hops Re Mail Order



## thylacine (3/8/09)

FYI www.ellersie.com.au

Head Office: Myrrhee: 
17 Redland Drive 113 Upper Fifteen Mile Creek Road 
(PO Box 246) Myrrhee Vic 3732 
Mitcham Vic 3132 
Phone: +613 9872 6811 Phone: + 613 9872 6811 
Fax: + 613 9872 6822 Fax: + 613 9872 6822 


PRICE LIST 
2009 
Variety ORIGIN PRICE PER 500GRAMS 
Packed in a 500gram bag 
Pride of Ringwood Australian $25.00 
Super Prides Australian $35.00 
Cluster Australian $25.00 

Hallertau/Hallertau European $40.00 
Hallertau/Hersbrucker European $35.00 
Hallertau/Tradition European $45.00 
Northern Brewer European $115.00 
Perle European $40.00 
Saaz European $48.00 
Slovenia Golding European $65.00 
Magnum European $42.00 
Tettnanger European $45.00 

Cascade American $75.00 
Mt. Hood American $30.00 
Willamette American $35.00 
US Goldings American $68.00 

UK Fuggles UK $48.00 
UK Goldings UK $48.00 
UK Challenger UK $40.00 

Tetra 10% Hop Extract $185.00 
ISO Extract 30% Hop Extract $445.00 
Prices are subject to exchange variations and may alter 

Prices are per 500grams - ex works Melbourne + GST 
($3.00 packaging fee + postage) 
Type 90 Hop Pellets


----------



## QldKev (3/8/09)

also check out their 1kg prices. 

QldKev


----------



## brettprevans (3/8/09)

ellersie thread here


----------

